# House/Aux battiers won't charge off engine



## Metalman (Jan 23, 2010)

I have a 2005 Fleetwood Bounder diesel pusher, The house/aux battiers will not charge off engine. I have looked everywhare for a isolator, diaode or relay. No luck.....Does any body know where to look? If i can not find it, i will change it to a relay.... Thanks for any help....


----------



## Triple E (Jan 23, 2010)

Re: House/Aux battiers won't charge off engine

Have you verified that your house batteries will charge off the generator or shore power?


 :8ball:


----------



## Metalman (Jan 23, 2010)

Re: House/Aux battiers won't charge off engine

Yes i have, everything works fine,inverter works, charger works fine. Casssis batts charge fine from alt, no charge to house batts. ???


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2010)

Re: House/Aux battiers won't charge off engine

how many cables do u have to the house batts ,, and how many house batts  do u have ??? and have u cked the house batts ,, while engine is running , with a volt meter to see if for sure they are not charging ?? just few more ideas to ck


----------



## rsssc (Jan 24, 2010)

Re: House/Aux battiers won't charge off engine

I have a "Battery cut off switch" which will not allow coach batteries to be charged by motor. This switch is with other switches on my Monaco near the steps.   The volt meter check on the batteries when the coach is running is a good idea.  If all batteries have the same readings they are charging.  Good Hunting


----------



## Triple E (Jan 24, 2010)

Re: House/Aux battiers won't charge off engine

I found the same thing on my Empress.  My switch is above the main door.


----------



## Metalman (Jan 24, 2010)

RE: House/Aux battiers won't charge off engine

Thank you all for the advise, this thing worked fine for three years. I put in all new battiers, boom no charge to house batt. I checked everything but i can not find where they get the charge for house batt from the alt. There should be a relay, isolator or diaode somewhere. can not find it. When i get home will call fleetwood and wiring diagram for this darn thing. If i don't find problem i will put in a relay.   If anybody knows where that thing is, please let me know.        Thanks


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 25, 2010)

Re: House/Aux battiers won't charge off engine

Hello Harold and good morning, I have the complete wiring for my Fleetwood. I don't know if your will fall in line with mine, I have an 03 Southwind. I can see it to you if you would like to look over it. The complete wiring is 12 pages. Let me know and I can send it as a file to you. :laugh:


----------



## Metalman (Jan 25, 2010)

RE: House/Aux battiers won't charge off engine

H2H1...  Thank you, i printed all, may help. I am going to call fleetwood and get a wiring diagram... Thank you again.


----------



## Metalman (Jan 26, 2010)

RE: House/Aux battiers won't charge off engine

Thanks to all. FYI called fleetwood, talked to service, got wiring drawings of the whole thing.....There is a pc board in the chassis control box that controls the charging system, burned out...I can get one from parts..     Thanks again


----------



## Triple E (Jan 26, 2010)

Re: House/Aux battiers won't charge off engine

Harold, Thank you for letting us know what the problem is.  This will help someone else that might have the same problem.   Nice to hear the out come.      


 :8ball:


----------



## rsssc (Jan 26, 2010)

Re: House/Aux battiers won't charge off engine

Glad you found the FIX-------     I wish mine was that easy.        RB


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2010)

Re: House/Aux battiers won't charge off engine

Damn ,, new one on me ,, i guess i need to go back to school ,, for all the new stuff ,, OLD school is going by the way side ,, but good to know ,, that means more research for me   :disapprove:  :dead:  oh well part of the repair learning curve  :laugh:  :laugh:  :approve:


----------



## sawwood (Mar 3, 2010)

Re: House/Aux battiers won't charge off engine

i have the same issue on my 2003 ragle.  the circuit board is corroded.  american coach doesn't recognize the number that is written on the board, so I'm having a very difficult time finding a replacement.


----------



## Metalman (Mar 3, 2010)

RE: House/Aux battiers won't charge off engine

sawood...Iam out of town right now, but when i grt home tonight i will give you the phone number of fleetwood parts, maybe you have the same control box as they use. The new circuit board was $155.00 not to bad.


----------



## Metalman (Mar 4, 2010)

RE: House/Aux battiers won't charge off engine

sawood...The control panel on a fleetwood freightlner chassis is made by rv components. The replacement pc board # is 087723. The ph # to fletwood parts is 1 800 591-0628. The mod# of my control panel is F73-1042 diesel. I hope this will help you and anybody else.   Fleetwool service dept very helpful. Ph# 1 800 816-9825


----------



## cmprobert (May 5, 2010)

RE: House/Aux battiers won't charge off engine

I seem to be having the same issue with my 2002 Beaver, it is new to me but I cannot find that it has a battery cut off switch.  Chassis batteries are charging fine.  tested the house batteries while running and they get no charge, but do charge fine when I run the generator....  Help if you can please!

Chris Probert 
775-450-9038


----------



## cmprobert (May 5, 2010)

Re: House/Aux battiers won't charge off engine

I seem to be having the same issue with my 2002 Beaver (figures since Monaco owns Beaver they would be similar), it is a new rig new to me but I cannot find that it has a battery cut off switch.  I have a coach power switch and some light and power step switches by the door... .  Chassis batteries are charging fine.  Tested the house batteries while running and they get no charge, but do charge fine when I run the generator....  Help if you can please!

Chris Probert 
775-450-9038


----------

